
US suspects listening devices in Washington - petethomas
https://apnews.com/d716aac4ad744b4cae3c6b13dce12d7e
======
ggm
The concern here is on the word 'rogue' because there has always been a need
for warranted access to apparently private conversations, and when occasion
demands.

There is a persisting belief that governments worldwide including the US
government don't even bother with warrants when it suits them.

 _we don 't do that_ is not a very convincing defence.

~~~
sevensor
The existence of a secret court doesn't put your mind at ease?

------
sevensor
I thought the headline was a bit nonsensical -- of course there are listening
devices in DC. Our own intelligence agencies doubtless have such devices
throughout the nation's capitol. But it turns out they're worried about
listening devices placed by other people's governments. Those, we're not so
happy about.

~~~
ggm
They should submit them to the FCC for approval. We don't want them causing
microwave damage to people's brains.

------
pc2g4d
Another illustration of how the security gaps that enable domestic law
enforcement to catch bad guys also enable foreign governments to spy on us.
You either have a secure mobile phone system, or you don't.

